# Photos from the Reptile Day last Monday



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd like to publicly thank Clare (Darlo_Gal) and Rachel (Krazykayaker) and her boyfriend for coming along to our wildlife sanctuary on Bank Holiday Monday with some of their reps to show off to the public.

We all agreed the day went very well and was worth it. All the reps behaved impeccably and all were handled by our visitors with great enthusiasm.

Here are the photographs I took on the day.

Before the public arrived.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope you practised good hygiene and made everyone wash their hands before touching!!

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And you can just tell this little girl is thrilled by the whole experience - in fact she did come back later in the afternoon for another go!!



















And this little boy had never seen a live snake before in his life and the second photograph epitomises to me what the whole day was about. You can see the fascination in his face - come to think of it Monty seems just as intrigued by him!!! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> I hope you practised good hygiene and made everyone wash their hands before touching!!
> 
> Marina


Might have known you'd come back with that one! And so quickly too!! I'm nearly impressed!

Yes, we did - there are signs all over the sanctuary about washing hands and washing points, but we also had our own anti-bacterial gel!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I did say BEFORE.

Marina


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Great Pics .....looks like everyone had a lovely day!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear! Do apologise! I must learn to read properly before I react!!! :blush:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Are they fire skinks?

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, they're Clare's. Gorgeous aren't they?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looks like a great day was had by all:2thumb: The fire skinks are amazing arent they


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, they're Clare's. Gorgeous aren't they?


Hehe fire skinks are sadly Rachels not mine...though i'd have loved them :whistling2:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, they're Clare's. Gorgeous aren't they?


 
I thinks they are my skinks! 
It was a lovely day


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

yes yes and you wanted gandalf and luna...... 



Darlo_Gal said:


> Hehe fire skinks are sadly Rachels not mine...though i'd have loved them :whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like all the children there loved it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

krazykayaker said:


> I thinks they are my skinks!
> It was a lovely day


So they are. Slip of the brain I'm afraid!

I knew they were yours, just somehow Clare rolled off me fingers rather than me tongue! :lol2: Another senior moment - sadly I'm having a lot of those at the minute cos I've got too much to do and not enough time to do it!

And I wanted Gandalf too! :sad:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

*Gandalf* available for hire.

White Lizard - Children's Entertainer :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

krazykayaker said:


> yes yes and you wanted gandalf and luna......


:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time, those skinks are gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## mick1snake (May 27, 2009)

aaawwww i wish i had known, i only live round the corner 

looks like would have been good, great pics btw :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I presume that you've just joined the forum then?

Shame cos I advertised for people from March onwards and only got the 2 replies.

Maybe if we do another one, you might come along???


----------



## mick1snake (May 27, 2009)

yeah unfortunately just joined
I've only had my snake for a week or so and I'm a total novice
But when I'm a bit more used to him, and him to me, I would love to be a 
part of it
cheers


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well this is a good place to learn more!

I've just spent all day at Kirkley Hall with my 2 raising money for The Sanctuary! I lost sight of my anery corn a few times as a lot of people tend to get excited at handling him and walk off with him! That's if he doesn't vanish in their pockets or up their sleeves!

So what have you got?


----------



## mick1snake (May 27, 2009)

just got myself a Hypo Striped Corn Snake called Mojo, he's about 8-9 mth
and my 1st reptile. Finding him very interesting, just trying to get used to holding him, we're still a little nervous of each other lol


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Where are you basced As id take some of my , Tarantulas , centipedes , along But Good nether the lass .


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We're quite a distance from North Yorkshire. About 20 mile north of Newcastle actually.


----------

